# Doordash messing with “Active Time”.



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Last night I checked my active time and it said “8 hours 36 minutes”, this morning it now said “3 hours 56 minutes.” They cut it by more than half. In California, if you average a certain amount of hours, you qualify for a healthcare subsidy. You also get a pay adjustment if your active time earnings (not including tips) doesn’t amount of 120% of minimum wage. I’m thinking this isn’t a glitch and now they’re messing with active time so they don’t pay the healthcare subsidy and/or the adjustment. Any other California dashers notice this change this week?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Raise your hand if you are surprised.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Raise your hand if you are surprised.












I'd be surprised, if Doodoodash did NOT try to avoid paying out.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I did 36 deliveries and it says only 7 hours of active time. That’s such f*ckery lmao.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

well you kinda have to be working to be active. the app has all sorts of permissions...probably knew you did a solid 5 hrs on facebook and pornhuub and was like


----------

